# Can I walk the cross country course at Greenwich?



## JenBlues (8 August 2012)

Hi all,

First post from me 

Does anyone know if I can walk the cross country course at Greenwich when I go to watch the dressage tomorrow?

Thank you

Jen


----------



## philamena (8 August 2012)

Don't think so I'm afraid. They'd closed it by eventing SJ day. Part of the deal of using the park was clearing it and restoring max public access as possible, as quickly as possible. :-(


----------



## Joeyjojo (8 August 2012)

Hi and welcome 

Unfortunately pretty much all the jumps have been taken away already. Tis a shame as loads of people would have loved to see it. 

There are a few jumps you can see - there is the tractor with the logs (fence 19) out to the left hand side of the arena. 

Behind the arena you can see jump 14 the sundials, still in place (although you can't get that close to it). 

Slightly to the left of that - you can walk past a few food outlets to see jump 8 (the first water jump) again you can't get that close though. 

Only other thing is that the two horses, sculpted out of horse shoes which were either side of the last jump are now down in the entrance to the park (the Greenwich entrance i.e. near the maritime museum rather than the top of the park). 

Enjoy it tomorrow - I'd love to be there, I was there for the dressage yesterday and it was absolutely magical!


----------



## LizzieJ (8 August 2012)

I wouldn't think there is anything to walk - they started taking it down on the day after the xc had finished.


----------



## Dancing Queen (8 August 2012)

we were there yesterday and there was only 1  or 2 jumps still up which were being dismantled. Some areas were fenced off as well.


----------



## JenBlues (8 August 2012)

Ahh that's such a shame. Thank you so much for all your replies


----------

